# FreeBSD -- First Impressions...



## devilock (Aug 30, 2009)

So, I thought I would install and try out FreeBSD.  After all, always heard how much more "efficient" it is than Linux.

Used Linux off and on for years.  Traditional distros: Debian, Redhat, Slackware.

At least FreeBSD was simple to install, but that is about the only good thing so far.

Here I am sitting in front of the FreeBSD console screen (on another computer) with nothing that works.

No network. Well, it did work once after I config'd using sysinstall.  Never worked again after rebooting later.  I've tried over and over again to get it working again and my assumption is that I probably made it worse.  Probably a bunch of registered eth0 devices now (God know where that config is stored) for each time that I've tried to get it working.  I've even deleted all the entries from /etc/rc.conf (which was as assumption for using Linux).  I have a standard home network and router, nothing special here.  

No Window Manager in X.  Just the standard X loads from startx, like we are living in 1982.  WHY??  I Xorg -config'd.  KDE and Gnome were both installed.  Why am I looking at a screen that belongs in 1982?? Can't even CTL-ALT-BS out.  Have to PS and kill -9 the X processes. With "startkde" in .xinitrc, it crashes.  Who the hell knows why because the error messages fly by at 500MPH.  So, I thought I could >> the error messages out to a file.  Nope.  Apparently can't do that with FreeBSD.  

And why am I getting all these IPV6 error messages?  I didn't tell it to install or use IPV6, only IPV4.  

And, VERY ANNOYING, why can't I use TAB to auto-complete the names of commands and files???  Who in their right mind thought that FreeBSD's bash shouldn't have TAB auto-complete ???

Ugh.  I'm very close to just saying "F this S" and wipe FreeBSD off the computer.


----------



## ale (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

P.S.
most of your problem have their origin in the fact that you think your are using linux


----------



## Voltar (Aug 30, 2009)

devilock said:
			
		

> No network. Well, it did work once after I config'd using sysinstall.  Never worked again after rebooting later.  I've tried over and over again to get it working again and my assumption is that I probably made it worse.  Probably a bunch of registered eth0 devices now (God know where that config is stored) for each time that I've tried to get it working.  I've even deleted all the entries from /etc/rc.conf (which was as assumption for using Linux).  I have a standard home network and router, nothing special here.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-dhcp.html




> No Window Manager in X.  Just the standard X loads from startx, like we are living in 1982.  WHY??  I Xorg -config'd.  KDE and Gnome were both installed.  Why am I looking at a screen that belongs in 1982?? Can't even CTL-ALT-BS out.  Have to PS and kill -9 the X processes. With "startkde" in .xinitrc, it crashes.  Who the hell knows why because the error messages fly by at 500MPH.  So, I thought I could >> the error messages out to a file.  Nope.  Apparently can't do that with FreeBSD.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11-wm.html



> And why am I getting all these IPV6 error messages?  I didn't tell it to install or use IPV6, only IPV4.



Can you post an example on that one? 


> And, VERY ANNOYING, why can't I use TAB to auto-complete the names of commands and files???  Who in their right mind thought that FreeBSD's bash shouldn't have TAB auto-complete ???



tcsh doesn't support it by default, but there is a setting you can add to enable it. Not sure what it is offhand but I know it's been mentioned on the forums before.

Edit: See this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5486


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 30, 2009)

> No network.



Network Device Configuration.



> No Window Manager in X.  Just the standard X loads from startx, like we are living in 1982.  WHY??  I Xorg -config'd.  KDE and Gnome were both installed.  Why am I looking at a screen that belongs in 1982??



The X Window System.



> Can't even CTL-ALT-BS out.



This is not FreeBSD's fault. It is a result of a change in Xorg 7.4. The Handbook addresses this issue: X11 Configuration.




> Who the hell knows why because the error messages fly by at 500MPH.



That's what the scroll lock key is for.



> So, I thought I could >> the error messages out to a file.  Nope.  Apparently can't do that with FreeBSD.



Check the logs.



> And why am I getting all these IPV6 error messages?  I didn't tell it to install or use IPV6, only IPV4.



IPv6 support comes with FreeBSD; however, you can disable it.



> And, VERY ANNOYING, why can't I use TAB to auto-complete the names of commands and files???  Who in their right mind thought that FreeBSD's bash shouldn't have TAB auto-complete ???



Take a good look at what you are using. FreeBSD does not install bash by default.

Edit: I seem to remember that tcsh does enable file auto-completion by default with tab. However, it doesn't list commands with tab. Use Ctrl+D for possible commands or put set autolist in your tcsh configuration file to enable it with tab as well. You might have chosen sh as your default shell. If that's the case, switch to tcsh or install shells/bash.



> Ugh.  I'm very close to just saying "F this S" and wipe FreeBSD off the computer.



No surprise. This happens when you don't read documentation and m an pages. Read the Handbook, and you'll find the answers to your questions.


----------



## devilock (Aug 30, 2009)

For those that provides some tidbits of useful info, I thank you.

For all those with the canned "RTFM" response, well I using TFM and TFM doesn't specifically cover the issues I'm having.


----------



## devilock (Aug 30, 2009)

Besides, the year is 2009.  You shouldn't have to read 50+ pages just to get your computer working on a gd network...


----------



## devilock (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to think Linux was bad, but FreeBSD is definitely the OS for people without a girlfriend...  MY GOD...


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 30, 2009)

devilock said:
			
		

> For all those with the canned "RTFM" response, well I using TFM and TFM doesn't specifically cover the issues I'm having.



I think I have to disagree about this. I was also of the same opinion when I started using FreeBSD. Later on, it turned out that nearly all of my questions were answered in the Handbook (the man pages are also very useful).



			
				devilock said:
			
		

> I used to think Linux was bad, but FreeBSD is definitely the OS for people without a girlfriend...  MY GOD...



It does take some time to get use to FreeBSD, but it really is a good operating system. Linux "stuffs" your computer with stuff you don't need. FreeBSD gives you the choice of installing stuff you need. What's wrong with an operating system that doesn't come with junk installed?


----------



## rocky (Aug 30, 2009)

devilock said:
			
		

> Ugh.  I'm very close to just saying "F this S" and wipe FreeBSD off the computer.



I guess some people said that when he switched from Windows to Linux


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 30, 2009)

devilock said:
			
		

> For all those with the canned "RTFM" response, well I using TFM and TFM doesn't specifically cover the issues I'm having.



I suggest you go back and re-read it because following that I was able to set up my first FreeBSD system within a few hours, fully working with GUI, network, etc.

You mention that we're in 2009. If you want something that "just works" go back to windows or Ubuntu. You forget two things: 1) people like to customize things exactly how they want them and only install stuff that they need. 2) A lot of people use BSD on servers - why would I have a GUI (or Graphical interface if you don't know what GUI is), if I'm going to be running a web server, for example. That's stupid.

Once again, by the sounds of your post, FreeBSD would not be for you, because you want stuff to "just work"...and BSD requires quite a bit of tweaking, and messing around, and yes, a lot of patience to get it to working. Now before people start hating on me, that's not a bad thing. It's great that I can choose how I want things set up, etc. But that is not for everyone.

Maybe try PC-BSD. Other than that go back to Ubuntu or Windows where stuff will "just work".. It sounds like you don't have the patience and time required to learn BSD and get away from the Linuxisms.

That's my $0.02.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 30, 2009)

devilock said:
			
		

> Besides, the year is 2009.  You shouldn't have to read 50+ pages just to get your computer working on a gd network...



You're just lazy, and don't yet understand, why FreeSD is so good.
It's all about choice....


----------



## vivek (Aug 30, 2009)

You are really ignorant user or troll. Yes, you need to read docs.



> And, VERY ANNOYING, why can't I use TAB to auto-complete the names of commands and files??? Who in their right mind thought that FreeBSD's bash shouldn't have TAB auto-complete ???


FreeBSD use csh shell and not bash. Add the following lines to ~/.cshrc make it work like bash:

```
# size of history buffer
set history = 100

# enable auto-complete
set filec

# stop it beeping
set nobeep

# ignore *.o files for file completion
set fignore = '.o'

# '%' prompt for normal user; '#' for root/su
set promptchars="%#"

# /path/to/cwd{cmd number}%
set prompt="[%n@%m %/]%# "

# List matches when autocompleting
set autolist=true

# enable spelling correction
set correct=all

# Useful key bindins
bindkey "^W" backward-delete-word
bindkey -k up history-search-backward
bindkey -k down history-search-forward
bindkey "^?" backward-delete-char
bindkey "\e[3~" delete-char
bindkey "\e[1~" beginning-of-line
bindkey "\e[4~" end-of-line
```

All networking configuration is stored in /etc/rc.conf. There is no eth0 in FreeBSD. It is Linux specific interface name. Type the command /sbin/ifconfig to display info and name about detected network card. Are you using dhcp or static IP? Is it wireless or networked connection? Can you paste your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## sand_man (Aug 30, 2009)

I come from Linux too (Arch) but the OP just sounds like an ignorant *&^%


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2009)

Now, now.. Just because the OP flames our favorite OS there's no need to call him names in return.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 30, 2009)

@devilock



> No network. Well, it did work once after I config'd using sysinstall.  Never worked again after rebooting later.  I've tried over and over again to get it working again and my assumption is that I probably made it worse.  Probably a bunch of registered eth0 devices now (God know where that config is stored) for each time that I've tried to get it working.  I've even deleted all the entries from /etc/rc.conf (which was as assumption for using Linux).  I have a standard home network and router, nothing special here.



Is it so hard to read documentation?
http://freebsd.org/handbook/config-network-setup.html



> No Window Manager in X.


You can add lots of windows managers from Ports or by packages, have you read the handbook?



> Can't even CTL-ALT-BS out


This is the default behaviour of Xorg in newer versions (SAME ON LINUX), are you stupid or something?



> Apparently can't do that with FreeBSD


You cant, we can ...



> And why am I getting all these IPV6 error messages?  I didn't tell it to install or use IPV6, only IPV4


There is no such option to select only IPv4, so you are lying here ...



> why can't I use TAB to auto-complete the names of commands and files


Read *man csh* to get info HOW to achieve that, completion works as usual, you can also add *bash* if you miss Linux so much ...



> I'm very close to just saying "F this S" and wipe FreeBSD off the computer


And we are very close to just saying to you GTFO ...


----------



## devilock (Aug 30, 2009)

Typical tirade of responses from zealots. Yawn. Worse even than the Linux zealots. Enjoy your religion.

BTW: Those that took the time writing out selectively quoting, writing out a lengthy response, etc, as soon as my eyes scanned over the typical zealot buzz phrases, I didn't read it.

So, just like I did with FreeBSD, you wasted your time.

No women where you live?

*[You received a warning for this - Mod]*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 30, 2009)

I advise the OP to come back _after_ reading the Handbook and understanding the basic concepts of FreeBSD -- if he doesn't want to do that: that's entirely his choice (but don't come asking for help, because you will be pointed to the Handbook and manuals over and over and over again).

As it is now, this is just a pointless thread leading to a lot of irritation with people who _did_ invest time. Coming in here saying that you don't understand, that you don't want to learn, and that there shouldn't be a need to learn, will _never_ get you a favorable reply, and that has very little to do with zealotry. It's a response provoked by your own attitude.

Closed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 30, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Now, now.. Just because the OP flames our favorite OS there's no need to call him names in return.



And, as a parting shot, I'd like to second this. There's always the option _not_ to reply.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 31, 2009)

devilock said:
			
		

> I used to think Linux was bad, but FreeBSD is definitely the OS for people without a girlfriend...  MY GOD...



As the old saying goes:

Linux is for those who hate Windows.
FreeBSD is for those who love Unix.

FreeBSD is for those who want to learn how an OS works, who wants to spend time getting things working exactly how they want, and who is willing to learn.

If you aren't willing to put the time in to learn how things work ... then maybe FreeBSD isn't for you.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 31, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> FreeBSD use csh shell and not bash.



The default shell for non-root users is */bin/sh* the good ol' Bourne Shell.  No tab completion is possible.

The default shell for root is */bin/tcsh* which supports tab completion.  This shell can also be select at the time of creating user accounts.

Admins are free to install any other shell that they want, including ksh, zsh, bash3, bash4, and so on.  The nice thing about FreeBSD is that it doesn't force you into using any one shell.    You pick what you want to use.


----------

